# Sipalki Jumeog Bi kwan



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi from Argentina I wanna show you a knive's video.I'll you enjoy it


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2015)

Is that you in the video?


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 26, 2015)

No, no is my master who appears


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 27, 2015)

interesting video  thanks for posting it


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice!  Is this a common thing in Argentina?


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you very much for your opinions.The use of knife isn't very common in my country.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm not familiar with this art. Can you tell us a bit about it: where it comes from, what training is like, that sort of thing?


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sipalki comes from Korea. 
Sipalki means eighteen techniques, three with empty hands and the other with weapons.My Master  Raúl Luzco after 30 years practising Sipalki founded his own school, its name Jumeog Bi Kwan(fist's secret school).
For more information : SIPALKI JUMEOG BI KWAN


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 28, 2015)

So many things that we do are in this video:


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 4, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'm not familiar with this art. Can you tell us a bit about it: where it comes from, what training is like, that sort of thing?



Not to disrupt Aurinegro04's ideals or beliefs too much, but what is shown in these videos is not what would be recognised as Sipalki by anyone outside of that school.

In essence, Sipalki (Sib Pal Ki, Sibpalki, or any of a few other romanizations) is a Korean term that refers to "18 skills"… and is used to generically refer to martial arts, or to refer to Chinese martial arts in Korea (as opposed to the Japanese arts in Korea). It is undergoing a resurgence, largely due to the popularisation of the name through the work of Dr Kim Kwang-Seok, who established the association for the preservation and research of Sipalki in 1981, with the first public demonstrations by his students in 2001. 

In short, Kim had trained in Chinese arts under a Korean teacher since the 50's, opening his own school in 1969. He later tried comparing what he learnt to a seminal book on Korean martial arts, called the Muyedobotonji, a tome written in 1790, offering a comprehensive description of martial methods in Korea (and where the term "Sipalki" comes from). The issue, sadly, is that it is not necessarily a list of Korean martial arts, but arts known in Korea at the time. In fact, it is noted that the Koreans didn't really have much in the way of martial arts other than some archery (no sword, no spear, little unarmed). As a result, it's more a compendium of Chinese arts, as they were the basis of all other martial arts in Korea at the time (it was said that Chinese arts supplied all military methods outside of archery, for example).

As can be inferred from this, pretty much all forms of Sipalki (Sibpalki, Sibpakgi, Sib Pak Ki etc) are essentially Chinese martial arts… they don't have FMA-like knife methods as shown in the OP video, nor do they have double Western bullwhips (another thread), nunchaku (the linked blog), or, well, anything like anything shown in any of the videos from the OP's school. Instead, they look like this:






Again, though, the term is often used just to refer to Chinese martial arts. Kind of a Korean way of saying "Kung Fu".



Aurinegro04 said:


> Sipalki comes from Korea.
> Sipalki means eighteen techniques, three with empty hands and the other with weapons.My Master  Raúl Luzco after 30 years practising Sipalki founded his own school, its name Jumeog Bi Kwan(fist's secret school).
> For more information : SIPALKI JUMEOG BI KWAN



While your information isn't technically incorrect (Sipalki is Korean, but refers dominantly to Chinese martial arts, it means 18 methods/skills, but the division isn't that defined), I would ask about where your teacher learnt his Korean art… with Okinawan, Japanese, and Western weaponry, and no real trace of either Korean or Chinese arts found. Unfortunately, other than the videos, the blog didn't help me much, as I don't speak Portuguese

I'm not saying that it's not a good school, or that you don't learn good things there (honestly, I'm reserving my comments here), but that there are questions as to the history and origins.


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Chris, I know well the history of sibpalki.
In the 70s a Korean teacher came to Argentina saying that practicing the martial art called sibpalki and his style was that of his family.
Some say that this style has nothing to do with the historical sibpalki but a variant of hapkido as this teacher was co-first hapkido practitioners, only he knows.
Our school is separated  for years and have our own trunk and weapons forms.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm… the thing is, there was no "historical sipalki". It was a term coined to describe Chinese martial arts from a Korean perspective. There was no single art called "Sipalki". There was no "family style" of Sipalki, so to claim that he was teaching one raises a number of red flags. There's also very little Hapkido (I did see some similar actions, but not a lot) in your system… but that would be a Japanese art (in it's base), not Chinese… so not Sipalki either.

Again, I'm not looking to disparage your class, your teacher, or your style… all I'm saying is that what you're doing is not what would be recognised as Sipalki by the greater community, as it's missing basically everything seen there, and has a large repertoire of  additional (non-Korean, non-Chinese, non-Sipalki) methods added in.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Unfortunately, other than the videos, the blog didn't help me much, as I don't speak Portuguese



Just curious nothing else, why is the blog in Portuguese when Argentina is a Spanish speaking country?


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 5, 2015)

Eh, that's probably my mistake… I made an assumption that, along with other South American countries, the language I was seeing was Portuguese. If it's Spanish, that doesn't remove my issue in reading it (as evidenced by my not recognising which exact language)… but they're similar enough to make the mistake (I hope!).


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Eh, that's probably my mistake… I made an assumption that, along with other South American countries, the language I was seeing was Portuguese. If it's Spanish, that doesn't remove my issue in reading it (as evidenced by my not recognising which exact language)… but they're similar enough to make the mistake (I hope!).



Had a look then asked Google it is Spanish. Google translates quite well much to my surprise. I know they speak Spanish in Argentina we have some Argentinian artifacts that was left behind somewhere that my husband brought home in the 80s.


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Oct 5, 2015)

In Argentina  we speak Spanish, in Brazil speak Portuguese


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Aurinegro04 said:


> In Argentina  we speak Spanish, in Brazil speak Portuguese




Yep, I know the Argentinians speak Spanish


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Oct 8, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Hmm… the thing is, there was no "historical sipalki". It was a term coined to describe Chinese martial arts from a Korean perspective. There was no single art called "Sipalki". There was no "family style" of Sipalki, so to claim that he was teaching one raises a number of red flags. There's also very little Hapkido (I did see some similar actions, but not a lot) in your system… but that would be a Japanese art (in it's base), not Chinese… so not Sipalki either.
> 
> Again, I'm not looking to disparage your class, your teacher, or your style… all I'm saying is that what you're doing is not what would be recognised as Sipalki by the greater community, as it's missing basically everything seen there, and has a large repertoire of  additional (non-Korean, non-Chinese, non-Sipalki) methods added in.



 You're right.Korean master only knows where he learned this.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 8, 2015)

And what it actually is…


----------



## destructautomaton (Oct 10, 2015)

Interesting. Its actually from korean origins brought to argentina. I thought it was an indigneous Argentina system. I was just watching some of the indigneous italian knife systems some of which were very interesting thought it might be along those lines but i guess not.


----------



## geezer (Nov 5, 2015)

Aurinegro04 said:


> Thank you very much for your opinions.*The use of knife isn't very common in my country.*



What about all those great knife fights in the old gaucho movies like Martin Fierro? See 144:55 - 156:10:






No me digas que haya muerto el arte Argentino de _Esgrima Criolla_ con facon y poncho.


----------



## dadams (Dec 9, 2015)

Just to clarify some of the points that Chris makes about Sibpalki from an historical context. 

The term Sibpalki was coined by Prince Sado and was described in the Muyesinbo manual of 1759 (the predecessor of teh Muyedobotongji) to describe a specific set of 18 martial arts. It has unfortunately been used in more recent times to apply to many different types of Chinese martial arts that are being taught in Korea. The origins of these 18 martial arts are much older than 1790 and 1759. With several of them being documented in the Muyejebo (1598) and Muyejebo beonyeoksokjip (1610). These manuals and arts came about due to the Imjin war in which japan attacked Korea as a pathway to China.
So there are some arts that have a documented history in Korea of about 200 years prior to the MYDBTJ. Which then begs the question of at what stage do we call something Korean rather than Chinese or Japanese? ie if it has been assimilated, changed and adapted for use over 200 years is it now Korean? (these same debates occur with Taekwondo and Hapkido). Now the arts within the MYDBTJ contain Chinese arts, japanese ones (ssangsudo and waegeom) as well as indigenous sword arts (yedo was derived from joseon sebeop, as well as bongeukgeom).
many people argue that Korea had no weapon arts other than archery, however, that is somewhat misleading. There is archeological evidence of such and there are swords dating from the Imjin war period and even earlier dynasties that still exist today. As well as other weapons which also included firearms and explosives. Canons were used to great effect by Admiral Yi Sun Shin, and his efforts are one of several reasons why the Koreans eventually defeated the Japanese. There is also documented evidence from both sides that other weapons were used by the Koreans in their defence. The problem was that it was poorly organised and the training was very unsystematic. That is why after the Imjin war there was a renaissance and they started implementing better training strategies and took arts and methodology from China (particularly General Qi's Jixiaoxinshu military manuals) and Japan.

I train in Sibpalki in Korea under the masters in the video Chris posted and teach it here in Australia.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 10, 2015)

I admit I am no historian, so forgive me if my comments are incorrect or out of context.  

It was my understanding that the Muyejebo (predecessor of the Muyedobotongji) was a trasnlation of the Chinese Ji Xiao Xin Shu.  This text covered military tactics, formations, and field drills.  

As I recall, the translation only really addressed the field drills with weapons and empty hands.  Additional material of Japanese martial arts was also added to the text (Muyejebo). 

I own a copy of the Muyedobotongji, and I honestly have a difficult time gleaning any information from it (probably due to the lack of historical context in which it is written). However, it is still my understanding that the manual is mostly about field drills with weapons and empty hands, not necessarily about a martial art.

I am interested in the context and usefulness of the Muyedobotongji, as well as Sibpalki, so any light you all my shed on this topic is much appreciated.


----------



## dadams (Dec 10, 2015)

Dear SahBumNimRush
i have a copy of the Muyejebo. Unfortunately there are no translations for it unlike the MYDBTJ, which also suffers from some mis-translations.
Anyway, yes the Muyejebo is derived from Jixiaoxinshu. But is not a complete copy. The Jixiaoxinshu is a far larger manual.
The arts in the Muyejebo are:
Dangpa (trident)
Jangchang (long spear)
Ssangsudo (two handed sword)
Gonbang (staff)
Nangsoen (thorny spear)
Deungpae (shield)
Like many other historical manuals these are presented in postures.
The MYDBTJ is rather unique as it provides the postures in a form (hyung, poomsae, kata - whatever word you wish to use) format.
The usefulness of the MYDBTJ is dependent like many things, on what you want to get out of it.
There is lots of useful and important information to me in it. But these things may be irrelevant to others.
I originally arrived at Sibpalki practice after 20 years of taekwondo practice (which I still do along with hapkido and sibpalki training).
Kind Regards
Damian


----------

